# youth archery



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

is it to early to start my youngster in archery? she will be 5 in april, and im planning on gettting her a bow then. im thinking the bear archery fred 3 bow for her. i know it doesnt have teh best reviews compared to the bear apprentice, the pse rally or the diamond..... but if she doesnt get into it, then its not alot of money wasted.

any tips will be accepted

thanks


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Its never to early! I would stay away from that bow, its not a very friendly bow. Might want to look into the mini geniuses, started both my kids on that bow and they loved it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

i havent heard of that one? where can i get it?

whats bad about the bear 3? the reviews ive read was the kids seem to out grow it fast? lucky i have 2 other kids that are younger


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

It made very cheap, Lots of plastic. You can get the geniuses on eBay or any place that sells Matthews.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got my 6 year old a Genesis for Christmas from Cabelas. They had alot of youth bows there and the Genesis was the best built, but also the most expensive.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

every oce. Flint bowman do a kids archery league , very good, very kid friendly, ends with banquet, all kids get tropheys, lits of attendance.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

It's never to early to get them started.... My 5yr old daughter is shooting the Mathews Menace I got the bow at Adams Archery in Milan. They are very very kid friendly and have JOAD and youth leagues and you can get 1 on 1 instructional too.


----------

